
How Chinese gangs are laundering drug money through Vancouver real estate - deegles
https://globalnews.ca/news/4149818/vancouver-cautionary-tale-money-laundering-drugs/
======
msie
The most important line here is at the bottom: “(c) Global News, a division of
Corus Entertainment Inc.”

